

How we've paid for music from 1983 to today, in one gif - omribahumi
http://www.vox.com/xpress/2014/8/24/6062665/how-weve-paid-for-music-from-1983-to-today-in-one-gif

======
totoe
i like the ups and downs on different mediums. Digital goodtimes.

